# Cuticles + Diabetes.....



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been Diabetic since I was 11.....and everytime I go to a new spa to get a maincure or pedicure, they ask if you are a diabetic becuase if you are they wont cut your cuticles....does anyone know why?? I mean, I assume its because this would make one more prone to infection and since diabetics have a more diffuclt time fighting off infection this is prob why they dont reccomend it? Anyone know?


----------



## Karren (Feb 15, 2009)

Frist time I've heard of that.... I'll ask my daughter's bf since he's diabetic and a nurse...


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Karren


----------



## katana (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard that once, but I'm not sure why....I'm not diabetic so I never inquired as to why.

But let us know if you find out...


----------



## Andi (Feb 15, 2009)

itÂ´s because diabetics may be more prone to infections. Cuticles are a protective barrier, if you cut them you can break that barrier and germs can get in. But with proper hygiene that really shouldnÂ´t happen


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I've been googling for about an hour, all the articles I find say that you shouldnt cut the cuticles or the skin on your feet, but there is no mention of the cuticles on your finger nails....is that safe to assume that if i cut my finger nail cuticles that would be okay??


----------



## Aprill (Feb 15, 2009)

The next time you talk to your physician, ask is it ok. The reason why physicians prefer to cut nails and deal with cuticles, is because if it done incorrectly, it will take it longer to heal, which can cause infection. And it is really the feet, not the hands. Diabetes can reduce blood flow to the feet and also cause nerve damage.

My father had diabetes and stepped on a nail, it started off as a small sore on his toe, but ended in that toe being amputated. Be careful with the feet


----------



## Karren (Feb 16, 2009)

I talked to my daughters boyfriend and he says it is due to the risk of infection... Here's an exerpt from an article I found too...

Quote:
Once a tech learns the severity of a clientâ€™s diabetes, the tech can proceed with personal care. If a client is a mild diabetic, a tech can take the minimal precautions: never clip the nail, the cuticles, or the skin, no matter how mild a clientâ€™s diabetes. Never use a Credo blade, even if they are legal in your state. Be sure the water is tepid (about 90 degrees). Be extremely careful about pushing back the cuticles. Do not perform a pedicure if the skin is lacerated or compromised. Talk with the client during the service to let her know the precautions and protections you have put in place for her. Source - The Diabetic Discussion - FEET - by Nails Magazine


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2009)

Scary....thanks Karren!


----------

